
Texas inquires on our approach to competition: Google - niyazpk
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2010/09/texas-inquires-on-our-approach-to.html
======
hga
A particularly interesting link in this submission:
[http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArtic...](http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=129395)

Seems that one of the companies suing Google made rather different statements
of fact to their insurance company when they filed a claim due to damage (I
think physical as well as to their service) from servers overheating.

------
benologist
lol @ google saying one of them doesn't count because they are a "click
arbitrage" site.... as they funnel a mountain of traffic into a million shitty
little sites that wouldn't even exist without AdSense.

